# who's all going to RMFC?



## Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rocky mountain furcon, who's going?
it'll be my first. and i cant wait!


----------



## CargoDane (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm going   Be sure to stop by my table and say hello! ^_^

It'll be my first con too, so we'll both be wide-eyed and crazy >_>


----------



## Mieaga (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll be there. It's my first Furry Con.


----------



## Idlewild (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm definitely going as well. It's my first con too, it should be fun!


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jul 29, 2009)

It's next weekend isn't it? If I had the cash I'd go for a day. :/


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2009)

CargoDane said:


> I'm going   Be sure to stop by my table and say hello! ^_^
> 
> It'll be my first con too, so we'll both be wide-eyed and crazy >_>



i'll surely try!


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 4, 2009)

I might be going! It'll be my first also........


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 4, 2009)

I want to go,
but I'm going to be in WV until September.

Oh well. 
Probably next year.


----------



## Jack (Aug 6, 2009)

nevermind. i cant go.
stupid flights were totally booked.


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 6, 2009)

You know I had no idea there was a con going on. I'm from Denver and yet I missed the ball AGAIN! And I could have finally met Blotch.


----------



## RippytheNeko (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm here, lol, i was working pre-reg all day.


----------



## jhgdaskfzds (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi there, I'm going to go on Sunday but I'd like to know if it's ok if I pass out fliers for a creative writing website (since I know the creative writing panel will be there) so can someone ask NightEyes if its ok with the event staff?


----------

